# VW Jetta Wolfsburg 2008 oil leak



## Chrism1222 (Feb 23, 2016)

Hello, 
I just purchased a 2008 Wolfsburg Jetta from a dealer. It said that the car isn't due for an oil change until 74kmiles. I bought it when it had 70k. One night on my way to work, the oil light turned on in the car, and when I stopped and checked, the car was bone dry. I got home and had my dad look at it for a second opinion, and it was dry. I had taken it to the dealer today and they just called me back saying there is nothing wrong with the car, that "this type of car uses a quart of oil every 600 miles". That doesn't make any sense to me. The car recently hit 71k and already it needs oil. Is the car burning it? Is there a leak? I haven't seen any indication of the car burning the oil. 

Any help is appreciated 
Thank you


----------



## Sputnikyuri (Jun 8, 2008)

I have the same model/year Jetta. Slightly more mileage at 85k. 

I get my oil changed just about every 4,000 miles, and usually around then I can start to hear the engine needing it. Depends on how I'm driving it (harder driving makes for more worn oil, more quickly). 

From what I can tell, the turbo is hungry for oil, too....if that even makes sense. I'm assuming that some components of the turbo system are lubricated by the oil in some manner.

A dealership today also informed me that my vacuum pump is leaking oil. Another shop previously quoted it as a head gasket replacement. 

Really the best thing to do is follow standard suggestion of checking oil level every time you gas up. Keep a bottle of the Castrol oil on hand. If you're topping it off and keeping the oil level good then you can probably get by for longer between oil changes, again depending on how you drive.

It's interesting that they told you the car "uses" a quart of oil every 600 miles. For what? I've always sort of felt the car was hungry for oil, getting synthetic changed every 3,000 miles. Most people look at me like I'm crazy but the car most certainly starts growling dry about 3,500 to 3,750 miles after oil change, pretty much always has and I'm the original owner.

And for the love of God don't let anyone put universal coolant into it.


----------

